# Nursing Home Patients Modifier??



## erina586 (Dec 4, 2011)

I work at an ASC.  Once in a while we have patietns that come to our facility from Nursing Homes for colonoscopies, endoscopies, etc.  What is the appropriate modifier that needs to be added for Medicare patients.  Thanks


----------



## ajs (Dec 5, 2011)

erina586 said:


> I work at an ASC.  Once in a while we have patietns that come to our facility from Nursing Homes for colonoscopies, endoscopies, etc.  What is the appropriate modifier that needs to be added for Medicare patients.  Thanks



Unless they are in Hospice, I don't think there is a required modifier.


----------

